# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  How do I use/delete the Grid Overlay in CC3?

## Hemophage

So i have never used a mapmaker program and am fuddling my through trying to figure things out (cc3).  I have watched a tutorial where the guy uses a grid overlay, and then deletes it.  I have tried to do this with no success.  I can change the square grid overlay to smaller and smaller number (from 50, to 25, to 5)  but i cannot enlarge them afterwards and using the eraser tool like the guy in the video wont allow me to delete the grid overlay.  How do i do this?  How can i delete the grid overlay?

----------


## ravells

Hi Hemophage, I have moved your post here where it might get better visibility. I don't use CC3 myself, but we have a number of CC3 users who might be able to help you.

----------


## LindaJeanne

Hemophage,

Have you verified that the sheet the grid is on isn't locked? That's an easy thing to overlook if you're new to the software.

----------


## Hemophage

> Hemophage,
> 
> Have you verified that the sheet the grid is on isn't locked? That's an easy thing to overlook if you're new to the software.


i have not done this, nor do i know how to go about doing so.  I was searching around and someone else posted a similar question and was told to delete that "layer" but i was unable to figure out what that meant or how to go about doing it.  Trying to do this in what little free time i have and finding it very frustrating  :Frown:  i appreciate your help in advance to everyone, thank u.

----------


## Caraldur

The easiest way to find out what layer or sheet you have the grid on is to hide each layer one at a time.  To do this just click the layer name below menu bar on the right.  It will be something like L:Background. Once clicked a window will pop up that with a list of layers.  There will be three boxes to the left of the Layer Name, the box on the left is the current selected layer, the box next to that is the hide box. If you click the hide box the layer will be hidden, the box next to that is the Freeze box and this will Freeze the layer so it can't be altered.  Once you find out which layer the grid is on maker sure the Freeze box is not selected.  Next click the eraser tool in the far left toolbar.  Now select the the grid, it will turn white and you will see at the bottom of the screen on the left Selected entities (1 picked).  Then right click and select Do it from the menu.  

That should delete the grid and that will work for any entity you wish to remove from the map.The easiest way to find out what layer or sheet you have the grid on is to hide each layer one at a time.  To do this just click the layer name below menu bar on the right.  It will be something like L:Background.  Once you click the layer name,  a window will pop up that with a list of layers.  There will be three boxes to the left of the Layer Name, the box on the left is the current selected layer, the box next to that is the hide box. If you click the hide box the layer will be hidden, the box next to that is the Freeze box and this will Freeze the layer so it can't be altered.  Once you find out which layer the grid is on maker sure the Freeze box is not selected.  Next, click the eraser tool in the far left toolbar.  Now select the grid, it will turn white and you will see at the bottom of the screen on the left selected entities (1 picked).  Then right click and select Do It from the menu.  

That should delete the grid and that will work for any entity you wish to remove from the map.

-Car

----------

